# Resident Evil: The Final Chapter - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

redacted


----------



## NorthSky (Jun 28, 2016)

4K is the new 3D experience. That's too bad Sony is abandoning the 3D (art) niche market in favor of the superior mass (money) market. 
I will follow the herd; I have no choice; Milla and Kate in 2D (and in 3D), from overseas (France).


----------

